# Buspar (Buspirone)



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Can anyone tell me about this med? The psych put me on this today in addition to my Klonopin and says it is non-addictive and helps anxiety.

If you take it please tell me only the positive feedback because if it's about bad side effects I'd rather not know. :idea


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

most psychs know its almost useless and dont prescribe it

gives at best, placebo effect only


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

arth67 said:


> most psychs know its almost useless and dont prescribe it
> 
> gives at best, placebo effect only


I meant positive feedback....... :no


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Anxiety75 said:


> I meant positive feedback....... :no


You don't understand. You said you'd rather not hear about side effects. Speaking of which uhh... where I live the doctors and pharmacists are supposed to make sure you know... there's that little thing called "informed consent."

But really, you're not going to be getting positive feedback. It really is no better than placebo, it's a joke of a medication, so even on the off chance that somebody DOES have something good to say about it, it was probably all in their head anyways.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I use to take Buspar with Celexa, it didn't have a lot of side effects that I can remember but it also didn't work well at all. I don't know why I took it for as long as I did.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Why would I be prescribed something like that? I am not even paying for it. They cover my payment for me. I can't understand why there would be such a med if it didn't have some effect. Is this a doctors' conspiracy? :teeth:um

The thing with Buspar is that it is non-addictive. It takes time to build up in your system so if you don't feel any better right away you'll be disappointed. I am not looking to get off Klonopin anytime soon because I want fast results. I'll just have to see how and if this Buspar does anything. Patience, my friends.

If you have nothing good to say about this med, don't say anything at all.....no offense.



meyaj said:


> You don't understand. You said you'd rather not hear about side effects. Speaking of which uhh... where I live the doctors and pharmacists are supposed to make sure you know... there's that little thing called "informed consent."
> 
> But really, you're not going to be getting positive feedback. It really is no better than placebo, it's a joke of a medication, so even on the off chance that somebody DOES have something good to say about it, it was probably all in their head anyways.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Anxiety75 said:


> Why would I be prescribed something like that? I am not even paying for it. They cover my payment for me. I can't understand why there would be such a med if it didn't have some effect. Is this a doctors' conspiracy? :teeth:um
> 
> The thing with Buspar is that it is non-addictive. It takes time to build up in your system so if you don't feel any better right away you'll be disappointed. I am not looking to get off Klonopin anytime soon because I want fast results. I'll just have to see how and if this Buspar does anything. Patience, my friends.
> 
> If you have nothing good to say about this med, don't say anything at all.....no offense.


My psychiatrist says it never works alone, and only as an adjunct he finds. Even then he doesn't like it, doesn't prescribe it.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I take the Klonopin too so maybe that will be a good combo. I think this doctor's point is to get me off benzos because they are all afraid I am going to get addicted. There's a difference in really needing it and abusing it. I have been on benzos for 15 years and I have cut down quite a bit. It's my only hope to get me through these rough times with my anxiety. And with this heart condition I get really upset. The klonopin calms me.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

Anxiety75 said:


> I take the Klonopin too so maybe that will be a good combo. I think this doctor's point is to get me off benzos because they are all afraid I am going to get addicted. There's a difference in really needing it and abusing it. I have been on benzos for 15 years and I have cut down quite a bit. It's my only hope to get me through these rough times with my anxiety. And with this heart condition I get really upset. The klonopin calms me.


If you've been on benzos for 15 years STRAIGHT, I think the withdrawal would be quite bad don't you think?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

Psychiatrists like to prescribe Buspar first for anxiety because it is non addictive (like benzos) and doesn't have the numerous problematic side effects of SSRI's and other anti-depressants (I think). So the positive news you are looking for is that you have absolutely nothing to lose by giving it a shot. 

That being said, many many former users, such as myself have found it to be non helpful. But some here claim it has helped them, so there you go.

That being said, benzos are the heavy armor of anxiety meds and buspar is like baby aspirin in comparison so maybe you can take the buspar and try to taper down a little on the klonopin.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Anxiety75 said:


> Why would I be prescribed something like that? I am not even paying for it. They cover my payment for me. I can't understand why there would be such a med if it didn't have some effect. Is this a doctors' conspiracy? :teeth:um


No, your just on the internet, where people usually state emotion-based opinions as if they were fact. Buspar helps plenty of people, I know some personally who claim its their 'miracle' drug. I have tried it as well and it definitely has a noticeable effect.

I have read that it is under-dosed and this is why people feel so little or no effect from it and I would have to agree. I have been on it and doubling my dose definitely makes the effects more noticeable although I still feel effects on the lowest dose to begin with. For me personally I find it makes me a bit more outgoing, definitely helps my libido, but overall it increases my anxiety so I don't stay on it.

Never believe that a med will effect you the way it effects someone else or that it will effect you in exactly such and such way that they tell you (even if "they" is your doctor, who are sometimes the most arrogant know it all fools of all). Our biology is far too complex for anyone to make accurate statements in this regard. If the best modern science and medicine practitioners have no way of accurately telling us what med will work best for us, some stranger from the internet certainly can't. Unfortunately its a matter of trial and error for each individual. Don't screw up your chances of success at finding the right med by letting others insert bias for or against any med into your head. That med you refused to try based on someone elses bad experience with it could be the one that profoundly improves your mental health.

Observe very closely and honestly each meds effects on you and keep a journal of how they make you feel in painstaking, ridiculous detail. Share these written feelings with your doctor. Doing so will most likely greatly help your success at finding the right med for you.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

They have meds that help with tapering off benzos. I would need to be under supervised care of a doctor in order to come completely off of them if/when that day comes. Cold turkey method would be extremely dangerous so I would not recommend anyone stop it after months/years of use. 1.5 to 2 mg is all I take total in a 24 hour period spread out-not all at once. I could take half a pill more often but taking only half at night doesn't help me at night for bed to sleep.



db0255 said:


> If you've been on benzos for 15 years STRAIGHT, I think the withdrawal would be quite bad don't you think?


----------



## GSH (Jul 16, 2009)

arth67 said:


> most psychs know its almost useless and dont prescribe it
> 
> gives at best, placebo effect only





db0255 said:


> My psychiatrist says it never works alone, and only as an adjunct he finds. Even then he doesn't like it, doesn't prescribe it.


Your doctors are a bunch of ****tards. Have they taken it personally? 
I have and I notice it @ 10mgs all the way up to 60 mgs and it does work for anxiety, not so much social anxiety but more for gen. anxiety.
One of the reasons why it's not prescribed much is because most of the benefits can take up to 2 weeks to notice. Most people want relief right then so benzos are given instead.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks for the positive feedback. It does vary from person to person and I believe they have a right to their opinion especially if they had bad experiences or nothing good come of it. I had a very negative post reply on medhelp.org and it was quite comprehensive and discouraging. I may try it and see what happens but really if it only works just a little I don't know the doctors point of getting me off the benzo IF Buspar's effects are mild. I think that is the doctor's goal. I'll have to see. What have I got to loose? Nothing really. 



KurtG85 said:


> No, your just on the internet, where people usually state emotion-based opinions as if they were fact. Buspar helps plenty of people, I know some personally who claim its their 'miracle' drug. I have tried it as well and it definitely has a noticeable effect.
> 
> I have read that it is under-dosed and this is why people feel so little or no effect from it and I would have to agree. I have been on it and doubling my dose definitely makes the effects more noticeable although I still feel effects on the lowest dose to begin with. For me personally I find it makes me a bit more outgoing, definitely helps my libido, but overall it increases my anxiety so I don't stay on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good for you! If it works for you then I say it has a chance for me. I'd say 50/50.



GSH said:


> Your doctors are a bunch of ****tards. Have they taken it personally?
> I have and I notice it @ 10mgs all the way up to 60 mgs and it does work for anxiety, not so much social anxiety but more for gen. anxiety.
> One of the reasons why it's not prescribed much is because most of the benefits can take up to 2 weeks to notice. Most people want relief right then so benzos are given instead.


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

GSH said:


> Your doctors are a bunch of ****tards. Have they taken it personally?
> I have and I notice it @ 10mgs all the way up to 60 mgs and it does work for anxiety, not so much social anxiety but more for gen. anxiety.
> One of the reasons why it's not prescribed much is because most of the benefits can take up to 2 weeks to notice. Most people want relief right then so benzos are given instead.


Chill, brah. To each their own. If it works for you, whether placebo or not, it doesn't really matter, no, because it works!


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

db0255 said:


> Chill, brah. To each their own. If it works for you, whether placebo or not, it doesn't really matter, no, because it works!


This is true. Whether or not the drug is more effective than placebo makes no difference if it happens to work for you. The placebo effect is very real and often very effective... so if it works for you, that's all better since you'll be able to avoid more serious medications.


----------



## dotheworkjohnny (Aug 27, 2013)

I have been on Klonopin for years and decided to get off. Didn't want anymore SSRI's streaming through my body. I current take 2mg Klonopin each day. Yesterday, I started Buspar to help me wean off the Klonopin.

My doctor and I (working together) decided to reduce my Klonopin to 1.5mg a day and I started the Buspar at 20mg a day (10mg in morning and 10mg at 5pm). The reason for introducing Buspar is to help with the withdrawal side effects of the Klonopin. I will see how it goes. 

The Buspar initially makes me feel loopy, lightheaded, dizzy for the first 30-60 minutes after taking it.


----------



## Robeva (Feb 4, 2014)

I have been taking Buspar for 4 weeks already and haven't seen results, the doctor just upped the dose to 45 mg and said to wait two more weeks and see what happens. I am taking Xanax to help with the bad anxiety but I wish I could deal with only the Buspar. Patience! I guess.


----------



## Anonymous on East Coast (Nov 1, 2014)

I've had really good luck taking Buspirone (Buspar) in conjunction with Gabapentin (Neurontin) for treatment of anxiety. 

I started on 20 mg daily of Buspirone. The dose was then raised to 30 mg. A month after that, it was increased to 60 mg. 

I've found that Buspirone does take a couple of weeks at each dosage level to give you its full effects. When this drug was first prescribed to me, I was also prescribed 300 mg of Gabapentin to take at bedtime for night-time anxiety attacks (which, for me, were much more intense than those I'd experienced during the day). Then, when I moved to 30 mg, I augmented the 300 mg of bed-time Gabapentin with three 100 mg doses of Gabapentin throughout the day to help further alleviate my anxiety symptoms while I was waiting for the 30 mg dose of Buspirone to kick in.

Now that I'm at 60 mg of Buspirone I only need the 300 mg bed-time dose of Gabapentin. I'm taking 30 mg of Buspirone twice a day. I'm very happy with this combination of drugs.

Gabapentin, by the way, is only approved by the FDA for seizure control. I don't have seizures. But Gabapentin also has a number of so-called "off label" uses and is often prescribed by psychiatrists for anxiety disorders, for example. Like Buspirone, it is non-addictive and relatively low on side effects. But unlike Buspirone, Gabapentin works immediately.

As others in this forum have said, though, reactions to meds are a very individual thing. For instance, I've found that I don't seem to do well on SSRIs. When I was prescribed Lexapro (and after that, Celexa), I felt fuzzy-headed for a week or two before having to start fending off awful physical panic attacks, complete with heart palpitations and shortness of breath. So I dumped both of those SSRIs right away, before there was much of them in my system. Then the physical panic attacks from the SSRIs stopped within the next few days.

I've been diagnosed with "adjustment disorder with mixed moods," following a series of traumatic events in my life. I've experienced very little depression, actually, but my anxiety was initially diagnosed as "severe," and I've been told that my anxiety symptoms are very similar to those of people with generalized anxiety disorder (GAD). 

I hope that this info is helpful to some of you out there.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I take buspirone 15 mg twice a day, and I don't feel any less anxious. The only thing it does is make me want to puke (nausea).


----------

